
The Czur Scanner Can Build a Digital Library Five Minutes at a Time - jseliger
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/02/the-czur-scanner-can-build-a-digital-library-five-minutes-at-a-time/
======
DrScump
There seems to be a contradiction regarding scan rate. At about 1'30", it says
"scan speed less than 5 seconds per page" at about 1'45", it says "60-80 pages
per minute", which is potentially 5 times the stated capability.

is one or both statements erroneous? Or, is there a buffering-and-save-for-
later-processing going on behind the scenes?

I think more clarity is needed overall: 1) is there built-in OCR capability?
2) What file formats can be produced? PDF? DOC? 3) planned O/S support
(Windows, Mac, Linux) ?

